# Oh Yes You Democrats DID And It Stinks to High Heaven !!!



## nononono (Oct 2, 2019)

*The Democratic Party is Toast.........!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Oct 5, 2019)

*Ed Buck said Whaaaaaaaaat...?*


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2019)

*Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2019)

*The Gallows waits for those who initiated/committed this coup upon a*
*duly elected President.....!*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

*Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)




----------

